# Gummy eye plague!



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

The majority of my mice seem to have come down with a single gummy eye (it's the left eye of every mouse who has it, which is pretty creepy) and my best guess is allergies. I've just started adding a new hay to their homes - it includes marigold, birch leaves and deadnettle. Could they be allergic to any of that? The two mice who live singly also use the hay but their eyes are fine.

Alternatively, what else is it likely to be? The mice are otherwise alert and happy.

I've cleaned their eyes with a warm, damp tissue today (different tissue for each one obviously so I don't pass things around) but with their behaviour being fine I'm not too worried for now. Just wondering if there's anything else it could be that I'd need to look out for?

Thanks guys! Obviously if it gets any worse I'll be straight to the vets!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd get some chloramphenicol drops from the chemist and treat them for a week.That will take care of any infection and if it remains you can consider other causes


----------



## SablePanther (Oct 14, 2011)

I was thinking even if it is an allergy it's likely one mouse got infected through it and passed it around... mouse colonies are terrible for passing stuff between them.

I will have a look into that, thanks! How much would I need to give each mouse? Just a drop? Directly to the eye or wiped on with tissue? My carer should be able to pick some up from our local chemist later today.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I get the same as you in my mice at least once a year and these drops clear it.No idea how they pick up eye infections but it sweeps through and often seems to affect just the one eye.I put one drop in the eye for a week or so.It's a bit tricky and you do have to hold the mouse firmly.You have to keep the drops in the fridge.They are the same as the vet prescribes and inexpensive.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can buy it as a cream but I found that more difficult to use.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If its all the left eye, is it possible there is something that they all come into contact with that side? Like they run into their hidey a certain direction that they rub against or something?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If only one eye not an allergy. Most likely conjunctivitis which is very easily spread from mouse to mouse, could also be secondary to damage as Frizzle suggested.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I had a rex mouse develop a little bit of that.
The fur near her eye had curled in a way that it was constantly poking her.
I thought I would mention it in case that might be helpful.
Wound up trimming the surrounding fur, treating her with drops and thats about it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I find that simple eyewash used when the problem first appears often clears it up. I use Collyrium most of the time, but sterile saline is OK for this. I use copious amounts to be sure to get a good rinse out of the eye.

And I do agree that it may be an irritation from dust or a random contact injury that can develop into an infection in one mousie and then spread to others. It usually seems to be the left eye....that is curious, isn't it?


----------

